# Vancouver Wa exterior painting



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Here's a recent paint job I completed. Job took approx 50 gal of Sikkens Rubbol Solid Stain and 120 man hours. Everything got two coats with both coats sprayed and backrolled/backbrushed. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBEsqvb2zac


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Woodland said:


> Here's a recent paint job I completed. Job took approx 50 gal of Sikkens Rubbol Solid Stain and 120 man hours. Everything got two coats with both coats sprayed and backrolled/backbrushed. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBEsqvb2zac


Nice work Mike as always great video as well:thumbsup:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice vid! Good to see a pro in action back rolling and painting the undersides of the freeze boards...


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

a real pro nice job as always Mike


----------

